# Want to make this!



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/kansas_city/kansas_city_1.html


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

this is beautiful....what color are you making it in!! Hope you will post it when you are done!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is very pretty.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I got the email for this also. And saved it! I like the design on the front and the versatility of the garment. I just wonder how long I can keep my arms glued to my sides when wearing it like a shrug!  (Maybe at a restaurant when with a crowd!)


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the colour and the top is stunning!


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the pattern and so versatile. You can wear it so many beautiful ways.

Loved the color; also.

MaryKathryn


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG. That is gorgeous and I know just who I'm going to make it for. Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great. Like the idea you can wear it differnent ways.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I can see why! It is very lovely!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice and I love the many ways to wear it


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Funny, but I received the same email with this pattern and have it bookmarked to make to go with my black dress. I plan on using some multicolored ribbon that was given to me.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

that's really pretty


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

My niece is getting married this Oct and I offered to make a velvet capelet for her as October in Kansas City can be brisk. However, her dress is "off-white" and we all know how many shades there are. I am thinking that a knit shawl like this would be good as yarn in various shades can be more forgiving. I guess the next step is to send this to her! Gaynell


----------



## moellercl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is beautiful. Love the red.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm going to knit that and this time it will be for me!!
Thanks for the link.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I fell in love with this pattern when I saw it, too. I bought some mill ends at A.C. Moore a while ago that is a burgundy color with flecks of other colors. I'm going to check the gauge - may be able to use it for this pattern.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I like this... a little different.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful. Will I look like the model after I knit this????? Kidding


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

wow this is really a great pattern. Thanks for the head up.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I also book marked this pattern. Please whoever makes it post pictures! I know it won't be me because I'm forcing myself to finish at least one of the three things I'm making right now and they are all time consuming.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, this is a beautiful cowl. Took the liberty of making a copy of it. Thanks for sharing. Might make it for my DIL

Ramona


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh ..me too ..that is just gorgeous.

Thanks for sharing.

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

crafti mami said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/kansas_city/kansas_city_1.html


just saw this today-- can I get a me too!!!!


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

it is really cool want to make one myself


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty! have fun . . .


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, I got that in email today love it. Thinking my daughter would too. Thanks for sharing it :-D


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

The minute I received this pattern today, I downloaded it. I think it is so different.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I also got this e-mail today and have been checking this pattern out. It's on my to do list.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Love it! Will have to try this pattern.


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I got the email for this also. And saved it! I like the design on the front and the versatility of the garment. I just wonder how long I can keep my arms glued to my sides when wearing it like a shrug!  (Maybe at a restaurant when with a crowd!)


Thought about that also. maybe you can wear it as a cowl when you need your arms free

:mrgreen:


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Very pretty! I think my DD would love it!


----------



## groundedbutterfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Very pretty, Thank you for the pattern I will save and hope someday I will have time to make something for myself, smiles...


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

crafti mami said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/kansas_city/kansas_city_1.html


I started this but may need some advice through the shawl part. Just working on the medallion and think it is so pretty.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

This is beautiful! I want to make it myself.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How funny! I posted that one on here the other day because a lady was looking for this similar design to do for a bride!! It is great isn't it. I might make one too. Great minds do think alike!


----------

